# My first ever garage



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys greetings from Turkey 

Here is my new garage i've just hired it. And as you can see there is nothing in it except my caddy and dust 

Please give me some advice to make it suitable detailing place.


























Thanks for looking..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

loads of lighting mate :thumb:


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

vinyl floor, sockets/extentions and a radio


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

water


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

This thread has potential


----------



## silvers (Dec 12, 2010)

darisi bizim basimiza


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Aynen. Darısı bizim başımıza


----------



## steejk (Feb 7, 2011)

put up a couple fluorescent lights


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Lights, some shelving.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is the latest situation, water and electricity are done. 










with filter of course 









Next job is shelving on the back wall side to side


----------



## nuriksari (Mar 16, 2012)

nerden nereye degil mi


----------

